# Tuxpaint :(((

## Alice in W

Tuxpaint не ставится, не находит SDL.

Ни из портежей ни вручную, никак.

```

...Compiling Tux Paint from source...

src/tuxpaint.c:176:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:177:2: #error "If you installed SDL_image from a package, be sure"

src/tuxpaint.c:178:2: #error "to get the development package, as well!"

src/tuxpaint.c:179:2: #error "(e.g., 'libsdl-image1.2-devel.rpm')"

src/tuxpaint.c:180:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:185:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:186:2: #error "If you installed SDL_ttf from a package, be sure"

src/tuxpaint.c:187:2: #error "to get the development package, as well!"

src/tuxpaint.c:188:2: #error "(e.g., 'libsdl-ttf1.2-devel.rpm')"

src/tuxpaint.c:189:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:195:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:196:2: #error "If you installed SDL_mixer from a package, be sure"

src/tuxpaint.c:197:2: #error "to get the development package, as well!"

src/tuxpaint.c:198:2: #error "(e.g., 'libsdl-mixer1.2-devel.rpm')"

src/tuxpaint.c:199:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c: In function `mainloop':

src/tuxpaint.c:915: warning: `w' might be used uninitialized in this function

src/tuxpaint.c:915: warning: `h' might be used uninitialized in this function

make[1]: *** [obj/tuxpaint.o] Error 1

```

Все нужные библиотеки  давно стоят в /usr/lib... Чего делать? Где он их ищет - непонятно.

----------

## viy

А ты можешь показать вывод emerge -pv media-libs/sdl-image media-libs/sdl-ttf media-libs/sdl-mixer media-gfx/tuxpaint, а также то, каким образом emerge -v tuxpaint ругается?

----------

## Alice in W

```
 # emerge -v tuxpaint

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/tuxpaint-0.9.13-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) tuxpaint-0.9.13.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) tuxpaint-0.9.13-makefile.patch

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tuxpaint-0.9.13.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/tuxpaint-0.9.13-r1/work

 * Applying tuxpaint-0.9.13-makefile.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

...Compiling Tux Paint from source...

src/tuxpaint.c:169:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:170:2: #error "If you installed SDL_image from a package, be sure"

src/tuxpaint.c:171:2: #error "to get the development package, as well!"

src/tuxpaint.c:172:2: #error "(e.g., 'libsdl-image1.2-devel.rpm')"

src/tuxpaint.c:173:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:178:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:179:2: #error "If you installed SDL_ttf from a package, be sure"

src/tuxpaint.c:180:2: #error "to get the development package, as well!"

src/tuxpaint.c:181:2: #error "(e.g., 'libsdl-ttf1.2-devel.rpm')"

src/tuxpaint.c:182:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:188:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

src/tuxpaint.c:189:2: #error "If you installed SDL_mixer from a package, be sure"

src/tuxpaint.c:190:2: #error "to get the development package, as well!"

src/tuxpaint.c:191:2: #error "(e.g., 'libsdl-mixer1.2-devel.rpm')"

src/tuxpaint.c:192:2: #error "---------------------------------------------------"

make: *** [obj/tuxpaint.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/tuxpaint-0.9.13-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 41, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

       # emerge -pv media-libs/sdl-image media-libs/sdl-ttf media-libs/sdl-mixer media-gfx/tuxpaint

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.4  +gif +jpeg +png +tiff 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.7  +X 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.6  +mikmod +mpeg +oggvorbis 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/tuxpaint-0.9.13-r1  -gnome -kde +nls 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

я ж говорю - всё стоит...

----------

## IGORR

А попробуй env-update сделать.

----------

## rusxakep

попробуй переставить это "все"

+ revdep-rebuild

----------

## Alice in W

 *IGORR wrote:*   

> А попробуй env-update сделать.

 

всё равно не хочет

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> попробуй переставить это "все"
> 
> + revdep-rebuild

 

с этим посложнее, нашлись некоторые пакетики сломанные, но это и неудивительно - свалка из трёх разных snapshot'ов с общей разницей в полтора года  :Smile:  (хотя систему и иксы одним куском ставила и пока не упградила), но на первый взгляд к SDL'у ничего не относится. 

Но с другой стороны на SDL только вот Tuxpaint спотыкается, и раньше много кому требовался этот sdl и всё нормально ставилось, и версии не ниже нужных, точно.

----------

## rusxakep

Поиск юзал? Ниче на форуме нет?

Тогда сочувствую - попробуй поставить другую версию tuxpaint

----------

## Alice in W

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Поиск юзал? Ниче на форуме нет?
> 
> Тогда сочувствую - попробуй поставить другую версию tuxpaint

 

Я - не мальчик, я девочка :Smile: )) Tuxpaint для моих детей нужен. Поиск показывает, что умногих с tuxpaint'ом проблемы, но решения для меня нету. Руками самую последнюю версию пробовала ставить - то же самое.

Уйду, наверное, в виндузятницы  :Shocked: 

----------

## viy

Я не зря спрашивал конкретные версии SDL библиотек. У меня emerge -pv tuxpaint поставился на ура, подтащив при этом следущие пакеты:

```
media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.3-r1

media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.7

media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.5-r1

media-gfx/tuxpaint-0.9.14
```

----------

## Alice in W

интересненько получается  - tuxp версия побольше, а sdl - поменьше, чем у меня. Попробую вручную один к одному поставить.

----------

## rusxakep

Извини - не привык видеть тут девушек  :Smile: 

Короче попробуй downgrade, может помочь....

----------

## lend

 *Alice in W wrote:*   

>  *rusxakep wrote:*   Поиск юзал? Ниче на форуме нет?
> 
> Тогда сочувствую - попробуй поставить другую версию tuxpaint 
> 
> Я - не мальчик, я девочка)) Tuxpaint для моих детей нужен. Поиск показывает, что умногих с tuxpaint'ом проблемы, но решения для меня нету. Руками самую последнюю версию пробовала ставить - то же самое.
> ...

 Ты это, чего мамаша? И детей в виндузятницы/ки превратить хочешь?

----------

## dish

Прежде чем переходить на винду, можно попробовать поставить бинарный пакет  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *Alice in W wrote:*    *rusxakep wrote:*   Поиск юзал? Ниче на форуме нет?
> 
> Тогда сочувствую - попробуй поставить другую версию tuxpaint 
> 
> Я - не мальчик, я девочка)) Tuxpaint для моих детей нужен. Поиск показывает, что умногих с tuxpaint'ом проблемы, но решения для меня нету. Руками самую последнюю версию пробовала ставить - то же самое.
> ...

 

Ожидал подобной фразы от rusxakep, приношу сорри  :Very Happy: 

На счет бинарного пакета - стоит попробовать, если есть  :Smile: 

Дама в Линухе это редкость, которую надо беречь  :Embarassed: 

Удачи

emerge -s tuxpaint

Searching...

[ Results for search key : tuxpaint ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-gfx/tuxpaint

      Latest version available: 0.9.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,133 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint/

      Description: Drawing program designed for young children

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-gfx/tuxpaint-stamps

      Latest version available: 20041003

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6,169 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint/

      Description: Set of 'Rubber Stamp' images which can be used within Tux Paint.

      License:     GPL-2

В портах бинарий нет,

я б сходил на http://www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint/

может и впрямь есть бинарники  :Smile: 

Может автор предыдущего поста даст точнее ссылку =)

----------

## dish

Ссылки нет, но думаю, что viy, у которого этот пакет встал сможет из него сделать бинарник и выложить куда-нибудь  :Smile: 

Я бы и сам собрал и сделал бинарник, но выложить некуда  :Sad: 

Между прочим, есть rpm. Этот вариант тоже можно попробовать, ведь не portage единым жив линуксоид  :Wink: 

----------

## Alice in W

Хе-хе-хе  :Smile: 

```
# rpm --install ./tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3.i386.rpm

error: Failed dependencies:

        /bin/sh is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        SDL >= 1.2.4 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        SDL_image is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        SDL_mixer is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        SDL_ttf is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libSDL-1.2.so.0 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libc.so.6 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.2) is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3) is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libm.so.6 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libm.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libpng is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libpng12.so.0 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libpthread.so.0 is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3

        zlib is needed by tuxpaint-0.9.14-1.fc3
```

Ничего неожиданного. Пойду налягать на первоисточники и причёсывать систему, для начала.

2ManJak

спасибо за добрые слова, но, в общем, ничего страшного - мальчишки они и есть мальчишки  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

Глупый вопрос:

а ты emerge --sync когда последний раз делала?

Если недавно, то попробуй emerge --emptytree tuxpaint. Правда, это жестоко, т.к. будет пересобирать X и иже с ним......

----------

